# Am I using beco butterfly 2 wrong? Would ergo be better?



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all, I have a 6 mo. old daughter. On Saturday, I purchased a beco butterfly II, mainly because of the pouch like thing in which baby sits and also, it felt like I couldn't even tell that she was in it in the store model. We came home in the organic cotton version and boy, it feels so miserable in the front carry. I am only 5'3", and the waist band keeps interfering with my legs movement, the straps are too close to my underarms (I have tried to tighten and loosen it; moved the chest clip up and down, tightened, loosened it, tightened, loosened waist band, raised, lowered it), and I don't feel like it is heavy but there is something distinctly uncomfortable. We tried the ergo on too, but I was sold on the longer body of the beco, thinking that it'll last us for longer.

DD keeps pulling back from me to look around and up into my face and that isn't helping. I used a bjorn before and it was so high that she couldn't pull away from me that far. Also, in the beco, when I sit down, she can literally go backwards far enough to be almost perpendicular to my torso or in my lap! I mainly bought it for when I go on a metro (there aren't elevators, only stairs and/or narrow escalators) or a bus, because our city mini takes up so much space on a bus. If I can't sit in it, we have a problem! Plus, she fell asleep in it today, and carrying back a Dr. Bronner's soap bottle and holding her head - I was wishing that I had never left home, like Dorothy. Also, I wish the padded portion of the straps extends further.

Am I doing something wrong? Is this a known problem? What can I do to fix it? I am planning to go back to the store sometime this week and exchanging it. But what to exchange for? They don't take returns.

Would ergo be better? Or beco gemini, perhaps? Or ergo sport?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just got a Beco Butterfly 2 as well and my impression is that it is very fiddly to adjust and get comfortable, but once you do, it works quite well. The person I bought it from helped me adjust mine properly. She has some tips on her website here:

http://www.theportablebaby.com/becobabycarriers.html

If you have a local babywearing group, someone there can probably help you adjust it as well.

Good luck!


----------



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks! I was fiddling around with it earlier and it looks like using the hood really helps because she keeps pulling away otherwise!

That is a very detailed link. I so wanted to absolutely love my beco. I think I'll figure it out with advice I get here.


----------

